# Which are best seats at the O2 Dublin?



## Toby (10 Jan 2010)

As title says trying to find out which are the best few areas to look for seats at the O2 Dublin - or if its easier which are the worst seats to stay away from. thanks


----------



## RMCF (10 Jan 2010)

I saw a show there and was on the top tier about 20 rows back and the view was great. Not been on the lower level to comment on its view.

I think it has been designed so that all seats have a decent enough view. Obviously it would be better to be closer to the artist if you want to see their face(s), but I think near the front of the balcony would be ideal.


----------

